# Jobs for Accountants



## syousuf45 (Nov 7, 2013)

I live in Saudi Arabia, planning to move to Canada. I am an Accountant with 4 years experience and pursuing ACCA. How can I apply for arrange employment.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'll need to contact accounting firms and offer them your resume. You are facing a very difficult task.


----------



## zulfiqarams (Dec 18, 2012)

I am evaluating option for Canada to migrate in 2014.

Can anybody let me know the scope of Indian accountants in Canada and throw some lights on present job market and prospect?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


zulfiqarams said:


> I am evaluating option for Canada to migrate in 2014.
> 
> Can anybody let me know the scope of Indian accountants in Canada and throw some lights on present job market and prospect?


This still applies: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/2291161-post2.html.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

